# Conversion donor vehicle-Which is best?



## ada (Apr 13, 2008)

Aloha, Please do not flame me for asking such a stupid question, but what EV conversion model makes the most sense considering the info below?

1: Need 65mph top speed, 55 cruising . 
2: Range of 50-60 miles
3: Currently we use a Gem car around our community, but need to travel 40 miles daily from the plant to home. (20 miles each way)
4: Our plant is 100% off grid and currently use a diesel genny, but have converted all the office and some of the plant to run on our 2800W solar panels and 2 wind generators
5: I want a sharp car/mini truck. Not an old Geo, Rabbit, etc. Something along the modern lines of Mini Cooper, etc. 
6: Budget is in the 10k-20k range. But I have a machine/welding/fabrication shop so fabricating is not an issue.
7: Aloha, yes, I am in Hawaii and in a very sunny place, could even install a couple of solar panels on the roof of the vehicle and extend the range a couple of miles?
8: Soooo, need to find your experience of the best weight/payload capacity of the original vehicle to start considering. 

Ideas/suggestions?
Thanks, frank


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd say if you want that kind of range out of lead acid, you would have to go for something like a Chevy S10 pickup. It would be something along the lines of a ADC FB1 DC motor and 144 volt system using 6 volt batteris in/under the rear bed.

A Mini Cooper would be sweet, but since it's such a small car you would need probably $10K worth of Lithium batteries that could fit in such a small area.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Shoot, for 20k, you could build just about anything. Build what every you think looks good. The Mini might be a tad small though. I don't think that car even has a spare tire


----------



## Cornelius (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Frank,
To give you some real world numbers, my S-10 conversion will do over 50 miles of range with its 144v Deka lead acid golf cart batteries. While the truck can do 55+ mph, you won't get 50 miles of range at that speed. My typical driving speed is 35 or 40 mph in traffic. Two weeks ago, I drove 46 miles on a single charge, and could have gone further before draining the batteries too low. Normally, I drive fewer miles, as the vehicle is used for errands around town.

An S-10 is one of the easier vehicles to convert, as there is plenty of room for batteries under the bed, and numerous off-the-shelf conversion parts available. You will find many S-10 (and their GMC S-15 and Isuzu Hombre twins) listed on the Austin EV Album. http://www.evalbum.com/

There are a few S-10 owners who have installed solar panels on the back bed cover, but I suspect the range gain is very minimal. It would probably be better to invest in installing the panels on a properly solar aligned fixed structure that can be used to charge the truck and also supply power for other uses.

Having family in Hawaii, I am well aware of the costs of electricity and gasoline where you are. It really surprises me that more has not been done in the area of using solar or wind to fuel electric vehicles not only in Hawaii, but also the Caribbean. The high energy costs make solar and wind much more attractive financially than on the Mainland.


----------



## ada (Apr 13, 2008)

Cornelius said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> auseThere are a few S-10 owners who have installed solar panels on the back bed cover, but I suspect the range gain is very minimal. It would probably be better to invest in installing the panels on a properly solar aligned fixed structure that can be used to charge the truck and also supply power for other uses.
> 
> Having family in Hawaii, I am well aware of the costs of electricity and gasoline where you are. It really surprises me that more has not been done in the area of using solar or wind to fuel electric vehicles not only in Hawaii, but also the Caribbean. The high energy costs make solar and wind much more attractive financially than on the Mainland.



Aloha, I think interest will even get more feverish in electric due to rising fuel costs. We will have to a lot of readjustment to our lives when $10.00 a gallon fuel hits the streets. (wait until China and India get further along in their developing an insatiable appetite for goodies and energy that we in the US have enjoyed since the !950's. ) 
Our company is run totally off the grid with our plant running on diesel generators and our office and lighting, security system, charging Gems running off Solar PV and windgennys. I am cranking up our Gem cars and fitting a flatbed for our runner to go to Home Depot, thus my interest in an EV (I have 5KW per day excess electricity that I can be putting into recharging a S-10. Not necessarily preparing for armengeton, but going green!!
Frank


----------



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

I am seeing that the S-10 is the most popular and seems to be the easiest overall. 

When we can convert bigger SUVs then the EV market will explode


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

The best donor vehicles are ones that are light weight and have enough space to fit batteries.

Your budget of up to 20k dollars is a good thing, because that's probably how much it will take in the end.

Your top speed can be achieved easily with large enough motors.

Your only problem will be the Range, a 60 mile range is very hard to achieve on Lead-Acid batteries.

Your range is also completely dependent upon the vehicle you choose because of the Weight and Aerodynamics.

For example, the Mini Cooper is light weight and fairly Aerodynamic but has a very small amount of space for batteries, limiting you to probably having to use Lithium chemistry batteries.

A new Ranger pickup truck on the other hand is heavy and not aerodynamic but has plenty of space under the pickup bed to place any amount of batteries you want.


My advice is to go out and search for what vehicles are available to you, find some you like and then to measure how large their engine bays are, how much space is available under the trunk and in the trunk and how much space can be gained when you remove the fuel tank.


----------



## Cornelius (Sep 15, 2007)

You mentioned wanting a "sharp car". Another vehicle choice that is popular in Hawaii (so there would be lots of used donors available to convert) is the VW Cabriolet. This vehicle has the advantage of being basically a convertible Rabbit or Golf, depending on model year. Like the S-10, there are numerous VW conversions available to get ideas from at the Austin EV Album. Conversion parts and kits are also readily available, as the VW is a popular conversion.

The only downside is that these vehicles tend to have about 35 miles of range due to the reduced number of lead batteries they can carry. If you can recharge at each end of the commute, this should not be a problem.

Your best selection of donor vehicles would probably be on Oahu, simply because of the larger population. If you are located on a neighbor island, you would have to deal with the added expense of shipping with Matson, or perhaps the Super Ferry.


----------



## WesTek (Nov 15, 2007)

Frank, sounds like you're on the Big Island.

Wes


----------



## mplotsker (Apr 23, 2008)

Has anyone done a small fwd (not 4wd) suv like the hyundia tuscon or some thing around that size?
michael


----------



## mplotsker (Apr 23, 2008)

Are EV conversions limited to manual trannys? or has anyone done an autotranny conversion?
michael


----------



## mpbug (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi- I converted a Super Beetle that I drive around (on the flats)72 v system thats great for short trips to town and back. 4.5 mi round trip. In 3 months I have learned a lot, and like you want a semi stylin' ride that has more speed and range.I think the most important consideration is the power/weight ratio, which is basically battery weight. More batteries, more power at the expense of weight.The donor car has to be as light as possible for your use. A two passenger rig with a back seat full of batts will get you and one other there and back. A 4 passenger set up is more difficult. I have a family of four, and the beetle, with back seat in does the job. I love the mini too, but don't really know it well enough to figure out the battery cofiguration.I like the suspension and disc brakes, tho. What about a new Beetle. iIthink its just a Golf underneath.Lots of room under hood and rear trunk. Not sure of weight. Good Luck.


----------



## electric85 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Frank, 
I'd say look around on www.evalbum.com there are some Pontiac Fiero owners getting a really good range useing 6volt batteries, they have higher amp hours. you will need more of them but you are buying voltage, so a 144volt pack would cost about the same if you were to go 12volt or 6volt. i went with a fiero because they look cool (at least i think so). but you will also find fieros with PV pannels on the roof, trunk, and hood. another car that i think would be a good idea...a saturn SC1 or SC2. they have dent resistant plastic body pannels, lighter car, nice look to it, seats more then two like the fiero or s10 incase you need to get a few extra in.


----------

